# Bug identification AppStore



## Mikayel (24 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un bug depuis plusieurs semaines, lorsque je souhaite acheter une application ou faire un achat in-app celui-ci me dit :

"Validation nécessaire. Avant de pouvoir faire des achats, vous devez toucher Continuer pour vous connecter et ensuite valider vos données de facturation."

Je renseigne mon mot de passe et celui-ci sort de l'AppStore pour se connecter à l'iTunes store sur une page blanche :

"Se connecter à l'iTunes Store. Saisissez le mot de passe de votre identifiant Apple "XXX".

L'écran charge et l'invitation revient éternellement. Il n'accepte pas mon mot de passe (c'est le bon) et je suis obligé d'abandonner car il est impossible de valider cette étape.

J'ai la dernière version d'iOS, mon téléphone est un 6S non jailbreaké. Sur mon téléphone précédent, un 5S non jailbreaké, j'avais dû faire une réinitialisation comme corriger ce bug, je ne souhaite plus le faire car raz-le-bol de tout reconfigurer ;-).

Avez-vous des pistes?

Merci par avance,

Michaël


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2015)

Si c'est un problème avec certaines données de ton compte, essaye peut-être de le mettre à jour depuis iTunes/MacAppStore/Safari (pas sûr pour Safari).
Tu auras peut-être besoin de te déconnecter/reconnecter de l'iTunes Store/App Store (_Réglages.app/iTunes Store et App Store_).


----------



## squall59 (25 Novembre 2015)

J'ai le même problème , mais aucune solution pour l'instant , j'ai changé de mots de passe au cas où , mais rien n'y fait , cela m'arrive à chaque démarrage de mon iPhone ,et ouverture d' itunes

voilà des captures :


----------



## Mikayel (25 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai remis via iTunes mes coordonnées bancaires, changé mon mot de passe, activé la validation en deux étapes, vérifié l'intégralité des informations, déconnecté l'App Store, redémarré l'iPhone et reconnecté mon compte sur l'App Store. Et bien ça n'a rien changé malheureusement!


----------



## squall59 (26 Novembre 2015)

si quelqu un a une solution ? ou une hypothèse ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Il faut appeler Apple,

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## braco77 (26 Mars 2018)

Mikayel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un bug depuis plusieurs semaines, lorsque je souhaite acheter une application ou faire un achat in-app celui-ci me dit :
> 
> ...







ollllaaaaaa c est a cause de tes abonnement store y a quelque chose qui n a pas été regler different de apple mais que tu as ouvert avec le store fait tout de meme attention a ne pas avoir deja payer autrement car le store et l appli payante vont te prelever automatiquement choisit bien tes prelevements


----------



## Locke (26 Mars 2018)

@braco77
Le message de base date de 2015 !


----------

